# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الشيخ الدكتور محمد لطفي الصباغ

## محمد طه شعبان

توفي اليوم الشيخ الدكتور الفقيه الأديب محمد لطفي الصباغ عن عمر بلغ 87 عاماً في أحد مستشفيات العاصمة السعودية الرياض بعد معاناة طويلة مع المرض.
ولقي الشيخ الصباغ ربه بعد حياة حافلة بالعلم والتدريس والدعوة والتربية بدأت مبكرة مع تلقيه العلم عن كبار علماء القرآن الكريم في دمشق، ثم اللغة والفقه والحديث على كبار علماء سوريا.
ودرس رحمه الله علوم القرآن واللغة في جامعات سعودية لأكثر من ثلاثين عاماً، وساهم في لجان اختيار جائزة الملك فيصل العالمية، وعمل على نشر علمه من خلال تدريسه الجامعي وبرامج إذاعية وتصنيف الكتب، والتي منها:
1 - الحديث النبوي: مصطلحه، بلاغته، كتبه (وقد طبع ست طبعات).


2 - أبو داود: حياته وسننه.



3 - أبو نعيم وكتابه الحلية.


4 - تاريخ القصاص وأثرهم في الحديث النبوي.


5 - قضايا في الدين والحياة: تأملات في عدد من جوامع الكلم.


6 - من هدي النبوة: تأملات في عدد من جوامع الكلم.


7 - التشريع الإسلامي وحاجتنا إليه.


8 - من صفات الداعية (وقد طبع ما يزيد على عشر مرات).


9 - لمحات في علوم القرآن واتجاهات التفسير (وقد طبع ست طبعات).


10- سعيد بن العاص.


11- الابتعاث ومخاطره.


12- تحريم الخلوة بالمرأة الأجنبية والاختلاط المستهتر (طبع سبع طبعات).


13- التصوير الفني في الحديث النبوي.


14- فن الوصف في مدرسة عبيد الشعر.


15- أم سليم.


16- أسماء بنت أبي بكر.


17- نظرات في الأسرة المسلمة.


18- المناهج والأطر التأليفية.


19- بحوث في أصول التفسير.


20- أقوال مأثورة وكلمات جميلة.


21- وصايا للزوجين.


22- من أسباب تخلف العمل الإسلامي.


23- نداء إلى الدعاة.


24- خواطر في الدعوة إلى الله.


25- يوم بدر يوم الفرقان.


26- معركة شقحب.


27- الخشوع في الصلاة.


28- توجيهات قرآنية في تربية الأمة.


29- وقفات مع الأبرار ورقائق من المنثور والأشعار.


30- أيها المؤمنون: تذكرة للدعاة.


31- الإنسان في القرآن.


32- الحكم الشرعي في ختان الذكور والإناث.


33- تعميق الوعي بمخاطر التدخين والمخدرات وحكمهما الشرعي.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحم الشيخ ويغفر له ويدخله فسيح جناته

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وارفع درجته وتقبل حسناته وتجاوز عن سيئاته

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأكرم نزله وألحقنا به مسلمين.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ورفع درجته في الصالحين.

----------

